# Winter in Lapland, Beautiful Photos



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2016)

Great place to spend Christmas!  More (you can click on See 10 More) photos here.


----------



## Carla (Dec 12, 2016)

Beautiful! What kind of animal is the antlered fellow?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2016)

Reindeer I assume Carla.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2016)

Oh my! Seriously beautiful, SeaBreeze, thanks.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 12, 2016)

The pictures are lovely.  Thanks for sharing.  But that is as close as I care to get to Lapland.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2016)

Beautiful! Didn't realise there were white reindeer, and I love the small house with the tiered roof affect.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 18, 2016)

Hoot n Annie,  it isn't always cold in Lapland!  I worked in N.Finland for a while and when my wife came to visit, we took the 'Santa Claus Express' train up to Rovaniemi on the Arctic Circle in Lapland.  It was May/June time and at Santa's official summer home, it was 32C. (that's 90F !!).  Santa was in his air conditioned office - Dianne and I were in T-shirt and shorts!
Yes, there is a Santa - we've got the picture to prove it!   He wears a gray suit in summer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2018)

:christmas1:


----------



## Lara (Nov 29, 2018)

I had no idea Reindeer did much more than just walk slowly until I watched your video at the 2:15 mark. They race like horses! That must be a dangerous sport to be skiing behind them at their mercy. Beautiful scenery!


----------



## IKE (Dec 1, 2018)

Pretty pics but I wouldn't want to live there because of the winters.....as a pup I did some growing up in northern Wisconsin and I had all the snow back then than I ever want.

Here we may (or may not) get one or two snows a year but they are under 2" and usually melted away after a couple of days.


----------



## BlueDragonfly (Dec 1, 2018)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 1, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> .... and I love the small house with the tiered roof affect.


It's called adding on
Small cabins get smaller...fast


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 1, 2018)

Great pics

They sure know their log construction over there

My stocking cap off to that


----------



## jujube (Dec 1, 2018)

Those pictures would make great Christmas cards!


----------



## MeAgain (Dec 1, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Oh my! Seriously beautiful, SeaBreeze, thanks.




Isn't it though,  almost unreal beauty. Closest I ever came was in Tenn. Everything was covered in snow and ice. Like a white crystal wonderland.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 1, 2018)

Brrrrrrr!    But  pretty.  Thanks  for the  pics.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 1, 2018)

That is so beautiful! I'd love to see it in person.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2018)

*Baby White Reindeer in Oslo, Norway*

I thought these pics were cute, more here.  



> Like something out of a whimsical Christmas tale, an extremely rare  white baby reindeer was recently spotted in Oslo, Norway by photographer  Mads Nordsveen and the photos are enchanting.


----------

